# Retailers that sell SAMPLE size e-liquids



## Silver

Hi all

I have started this thread to help us all - especially the newer vapers who want to sample as many flavours as they can without breaking their wallets.

I think one of the most important things for a newer vaper is to find a juice or two they LOVE. This way they are more likely to continue. It also helps newer vapers to discover what types of juices they like and dont like, e.g. Fruits, tobaccoes, menthols, desserts etc.

So I want to start a list of registered retailers on this forum that sell small sample sized versions of their juices. By this I mean smaller sized bottles that cost less so vapers can try more variety. I am talking here about ready made juices not DIY concentrates.

This typically applies to locally manufactured juice, but if you sell sample sizes of international juices and they are inexpensive, I want to capture it here too.

So far, the following come to mind, but this is just a start. Please post below if i have left you out and I will add it to this list.

*Vapour Mountain* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their whole range of local juices
*SkyBlue Vaping* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their local range and offer packs of 10 x 3ml samples.
*Eciggies* - they sell certain Eciggies branded flavours in 10ml sizes and also Liqua 10x10ml variety packs
*Vaporize* - they sell 10ml samples of their in-house blend of juices. They also have most on their in-house blends in 5ml bottles as R30 each.
*Vape Escape* - they sell 5ml samples of their inhouse custom juices
*VapeMob - *sells 10ml bottle sizes for their inhouse range of juices
*Vaperite* - they are focusing on 10ml sizes for their juices
*Hazeworks* - they have 10ml bottles of their juices in various mg stregths

I am not recommending the juices on this list, or saying I have tried them all. Just want to put all the sample sized sellers in one place to help.

PS- this thread is in the Who has Stock forum so retailers can reply and promote their sample offerings. I will update the list above accordingly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

@Mauritz, from Craft Vapour, didn't you guys at one stage have a sample pack of various flavours? Couldnt find it on your website. Is this still available?


----------



## LandyMan

We sell 5ml samples as well. http://www.vapescape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

LandyMan said:


> We sell 5ml samples as well. http://www.vapescape.co.za



Thanks @LandyMan 
I have amended the list


----------



## Mauritz

Hey @Silver 

Not at this time unfortunately. We do however drop samples of flavours into each order 

Regards,

Mauritz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just tried looking for any sample packs... gave up! 

I just don't understand vendors sometimes... sample packs may well be a pain in the ring to make and not very profitable BUT... it gives you an option to HOOK a new consumer for life!

I have a couple of brand new converts at various points in their journey and I had actually forgotten how confusing this all is for a new vaper.

My one convert was so proud of the fact that the white fluff sticking out of the coil was cleaned out so perfectly... he really did a good cleaning job on the equipment like I told him too... but of course he cleaned out the wick from a coil and the system no longer works.

The point is we all think this is a piece of cake and we have forgotten the long road of discovery and the eight billion rand we spent getting to this point.


All I want for a new user is a Nautilus Mini, an iStick 30W, a pack of spare coils and a sample pack of juice. After some searching I have found the hardware but just give up on the sample pack of juice!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Rob Fisher said:


> Just tried looking for any sample packs... gave up!
> 
> I just don't understand vendors sometimes... sample packs may well be a pain in the ring to make and not very profitable BUT... it gives you an option to HOOK a new consumer for life!
> 
> I have a couple of brand new converts at various points in their journey and I had actually forgotten how confusing this all is for a new vaper.
> 
> My one convert was so proud of the fact that the white fluff sticking out of the coil was cleaned out so perfectly... he really did a good cleaning job on the equipment like I told him too... but of course he cleaned out the wick from a coil and the system no longer works.
> 
> The point is we all think this is a piece of cake and we have forgotten the long road of discovery and the eight billion rand we spent getting to this point.
> 
> 
> All I want for a new user is a Nautilus Mini, an iStick 30W, a pack of spare coils and a sample pack of juice. After some searching I have found the hardware but just give up on the sample pack of juice!


Hi Rob.
We don't sell sample boxes per say, but all flavours are available in sample size, meaning you can build up your own "sample box" based on your preferred taste.
It is a bit more effort to select them, yes, but then you get exactly what you want to try

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've just heard that SkyBlue are no longer offering the 10ml option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> I've just heard that SkyBlue are no longer offering the 10ml option



Thanks for that 
Perhaps @Derick can confirm here. This is the "who has stock" forum, so retailers can market here as much as they like. 
@Derick, will you still be doing the 10 x 3ml packs?


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks for that
> Perhaps @Derick can confirm here. This is the "who has stock" forum, so retailers can market here as much as they like.
> @Derick, will you still be doing the 10 x 3ml packs?


Hi,
we were really not selling much 10ml and it came to the point where 10ml bottles would stand around for 3 or 4 months before being sold - everyone wants the 30ml's - in fact some people have been asking for a 50ml option.

We will still be doing the 10 x 3ml packs as that does give people an option to try a variety of our e-liquids in one go, we are just currently out of stock on the small bottles, but should have again soon

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Derick said:


> We will still be doing the 10 x 3ml packs as that does give people an option to try a variety of our e-liquids in one go, we are just currently out of stock on the small bottles, but should have again soon



This option is a winner and all juice vendors should offer this! Big up for Sky Blue!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq

awesome thread @Silver 
i think we should make this thread a sticky so it always appears at the top

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

We have access to 1.5ml single serving mini-ampoules but when we tried to sell them in 7 serving blister containers they simply did not sell. We will have a few hundred in our new shop as give-aways, mainly in cinnamon flavour 12mg, but after they run out we have no plan to bring them in again. Maybe we need to reconsider. Problem with them is that they are so small it's hard to read the flavour. I've attached a photo. 

I like them but they can make a mess if not opened correctly and when discarded.

What do you think?


----------



## RevnLucky7

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have started this thread to help us all - especially the newer vapers who want to sample as many flavours as they can without breaking their wallets.
> 
> I think one of the most important things for a newer vaper is to find a juice or two they LOVE. This way they are more likely to continue. It also helps newer vapers to discover what types of juices they like and dont like, e.g. Fruits, tobaccoes, menthols, desserts etc.
> 
> So I want to start a list of registered retailers on this forum that sell small sample sized versions of their juices. By this I mean smaller sized bottles that cost less so vapers can try more variety. I am talking here about ready made juices not DIY concentrates.
> 
> This typically applies to locally manufactured juice, but if you sell sample sizes of international juices and they are inexpensive, I want to capture it here too.
> 
> So far, the following come to mind, but this is just a start. Please post below if i have left you out and I will add it to this list.
> 
> *Vapour Mountain* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their whole range of local juices
> *SkyBlue Vaping* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their local range and offer packs of 10 x 3ml samples.
> *Eciggies* - they sell certain Eciggies branded flavours in 10ml sizes and also Liqua 10x10ml variety packs
> *Vaporize* - they sell 10ml samples of their in-house blend of juices
> *Vape Escape* - they sell 5ml samples of their inhouse custom juices
> 
> I am not recommending the juices on this list, or saying I have tried them all. Just want to put all the sample sized sellers in one place to help.
> 
> PS- this thread is in the Who has Stock forum so retailers can reply and promote their sample offerings. I will update the list above accordingly.



You can pick up 10ml bottles of our in house brand liquids at MOB.
As for international juices - we're playing around with the idea of a juice bar for tasting. This unfortunately does not help anyone looking to order online, but with the regulations looming over us in the very near future sample sizes of anything less than 10ml will be very difficult if not near impossible if is does not come from a manufacturer packaging them in this manner under the conditions proposed because of the requirements retailers will face, especially if decanting is the method of getting it into these bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have access to 1.5ml single serving mini-ampoules but when we tried to sell them in 7 serving blister containers they simply did not sell. We will have a few hundred in our new shop as give-aways, mainly in cinnamon flavour 12mg, but after they run out we have no plan to bring them in again. Maybe we need to reconsider. Problem with them is that they are so small it's hard to read the flavour. I've attached a photo.
> 
> I like them but they can make a mess if not opened correctly and when discarded.
> 
> What do you think?



Hi @Vaperite South Africa 
Thanks for posting in this thread

Those small samples of yours seem like a great concept but I understand what you say about practicality and them being small. 

I do think that 10ml is a good sample size. Enough to get a good feeling of a juice and perhaps to try it on more than one device. 

Still amazes me that the smaller sample sizes dont seem to sell that well. Other retailers have said the same. 

The reason why I think samples of say 10ml are great is that it allows vapers to try more juices for less cash. And trying many different juices to find a few winners is in my view one of the most important things for newer vapers.


----------



## Silver

RevnLucky7 said:


> You can pick up 10ml bottles of our in house brand liquids at MOB.
> As for international juices - we're playing around with the idea of a juice bar for tasting. This unfortunately does not help anyone looking to order online, but with the regulations looming over us in the very near future sample sizes of anything less than 10ml will be very difficult if not near impossible if is does not come from a manufacturer packaging them in this manner under the conditions proposed because of the requirements retailers will face, especially if decanting is the method of getting it into these bottles.



Thanks @RevnLucky7 
I have updated my original post and added VapeMob to the list...


----------



## Viper_SA

This will mean more work for the vendors, but the ones that do sell gear as well as juice could add a starter-pack option with 5ml of all their juices included. Just add some lead time to the orders for these "starters" and make up the batch of 5ml? At the price of making juice, and the potential for a new life long customer this could be done quite cheaply I think. Maybe just a card with juice names and the bottles numbered as per list? No fancy labels etc. Not sure about the mention of new legislation though and how it could potentially impact this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I like your idea @Viper_SA

There are so many juices one could try and really love - and reorder - but at R130 to R150 a try, one tends to only pick one or two one thinks one would like.

And i have learned that when I was starting out, what I thought i would like was not necessarily what I ended up liking.

Here's an example. I thought I wouldnt like Choc Mint vapes because I dont like Peppermint Crisp type chocolates. I bought several samples from VM way back and one of them was Choc Mint. This has become an ADV I have reordered many many times. I just liked how it tasted when vaping. There are a few other similar examples. I probably would never have ordered it if it wasnt in a sample size.

So yes, it may be a big headache for retailers to make smaller sample sizes, but I do think if its done well it will make a big difference and pay back the efforts many times over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt

I agree especially with all the new local juices available right now. I can't choose which ones i want and to try all off them for R130 - R150 per flavour i tent to stick to what i know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

I know exactly what you mean @Silver. I tried @KieranD Gollum's Apple last week and loved it! Would never have bought it though, because generally I don't like dessert type vapes and even less vanilla. This has been a pleasant exception. 3.5 months in I still haven't found an ADV, or even just 5 flavors I can rotate regularly. With all the new gear coming out, all the stuff one wants, juice kind of gets a back seat. We're all chasing "cigarette boxes" and holders and Zippo's when we start vaping and miss the most important part I think, but ordering 10 juices, local stock, in 30ml sets you back R1.5k roughly. That's a pretty decent mod for an experienced vaper, let alone a noob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaperite South Africa
> Thanks for posting in this thread
> 
> Those small samples of yours seem like a great concept but I understand what you say about practicality and them being small.
> 
> I do think that 10ml is a good sample size. Enough to get a good feeling of a juice and perhaps to try it on more than one device.
> 
> Still amazes me that the smaller sample sizes dont seem to sell that well. Other retailers have said the same.
> 
> The reason why I think samples of say 10ml are great is that it allows vapers to try more juices for less cash. And trying many different juices to find a few winners is in my view one of the most important things for newer vapers.



Thanks Rob. At this stage we are only going to be selling 10ml sizes. We have some 30ml bottles in stock for sale at our shop (when it opens later this month) but we feel that the lack of flavour variety is one of the main reasons so many smokers start vaping and then go back to smoking. It's a lot easier to have 4 or 5 flavours in 10ml size, even if they are slightly more expensive per ml, than the far larger cash outlay for 4 or 5 of the larger sizes. I personally carry up to 4 devices at a time with a different flavour in each one and rotate from one to the other. 

We just flew in a shipment of 10,000 10ml bottles so we are pretty determined to stick to that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have started this thread to help us all - especially the newer vapers who want to sample as many flavours as they can without breaking their wallets.
> 
> I think one of the most important things for a newer vaper is to find a juice or two they LOVE. This way they are more likely to continue. It also helps newer vapers to discover what types of juices they like and dont like, e.g. Fruits, tobaccoes, menthols, desserts etc.
> 
> So I want to start a list of registered retailers on this forum that sell small sample sized versions of their juices. By this I mean smaller sized bottles that cost less so vapers can try more variety. I am talking here about ready made juices not DIY concentrates.
> 
> This typically applies to locally manufactured juice, but if you sell sample sizes of international juices and they are inexpensive, I want to capture it here too.
> 
> So far, the following come to mind, but this is just a start. Please post below if i have left you out and I will add it to this list.
> 
> *Vapour Mountain* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their whole range of local juices
> *SkyBlue Vaping* - they sell 10ml sample sizes of their local range and offer packs of 10 x 3ml samples.
> *Eciggies* - they sell certain Eciggies branded flavours in 10ml sizes and also Liqua 10x10ml variety packs
> *Vaporize* - they sell 10ml samples of their in-house blend of juices
> *Vape Escape* - they sell 5ml samples of their inhouse custom juices
> *VapeMob - *sells 10ml bottle sizes for their inhouse range of juices
> 
> I am not recommending the juices on this list, or saying I have tried them all. Just want to put all the sample sized sellers in one place to help.
> 
> PS- this thread is in the Who has Stock forum so retailers can reply and promote their sample offerings. I will update the list above accordingly.



Hey guys,

We also stock most of our house blends in 5ml bottles @ R30

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Evening all,

We have 10ml bottles of our juices available in all mg levels at Hazeworks.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys
@Vaperite South Africa and @MarkDBN , i have updated the list in my original post

@vaporize.co.za , i have updated your entry too, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Duffie12

Wasn't sure where to put this (hopefully this is the right place) but I have a suggestion/request for all the local juice makers:

I'd love to see more juices available as tester/taster sizes in bottles of, say, 10ml. I bought a Hazeworks pack of 6x10ml from VapeoWave and its great to try their different flavours. I'd love to see this as an option for some of the other local juices.

I see Vapour Mountain have 10ml juices. Do any other local vendors?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## n00b13

I second this as I've wasted many a rand on juice I don't like. 
Would be nice if Vapour mountain would resell their juice at more local vendors though. Takealot spoilt me with free shipping on anything, and it's hard to justify shipping costs on juices all the time, and my VM4 is running low!!!
Hint hint @Oupa

/*end derail*/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Duffie12 said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this (hopefully this is the right place) but I have a suggestion/request for all the local juice makers:
> 
> I'd love to see more juices available as tester/taster sizes in bottles of, say, 10ml. I bought a Hazeworks pack of 6x10ml from VapeoWave and its great to try their different flavours. I'd love to see this as an option for some of the other local juices.
> 
> I see Vapour Mountain have 10ml juices. Do any other local vendors?


Hi @Duffie12 and @n00b13 have a look at this thread. Not sure how many still do though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12

Blu_Marlin said:


> Hi @Duffie12 and @n00b13 have a look at this thread. Not sure how many still do though.



Thanks, must've missed that thread.

Still, would be nice to have 10ml options for Mike's Mega Mixes or Complex Chaos (hint... hint... nudge... nudge...)


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Duffie12 said:


> Thanks, must've missed that thread.
> 
> Still, would be nice to have 10ml options for Mike's Mega Mixes or Complex Chaos (hint... hint... nudge... nudge...)


MMM did have sample packs but ran out of stock at some stage. You can have a look here and maybe be drop him a PM or calling @Mike


----------



## Silver

Duffie12 said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this (hopefully this is the right place) but I have a suggestion/request for all the local juice makers:
> 
> I'd love to see more juices available as tester/taster sizes in bottles of, say, 10ml. I bought a Hazeworks pack of 6x10ml from VapeoWave and its great to try their different flavours. I'd love to see this as an option for some of the other local juices.
> 
> I see Vapour Mountain have 10ml juices. Do any other local vendors?



Thanks for raising this again @Duffie12. You posted it in the right place because we are looking for involvement from the vendors. Thanks.

I have moved your post and subsequent posts to an existing earlier thread (also in the "Who has stock" forum). Thanks to @Blu_Marlin for pointing it out.

Lets see if we get more responses on this and I will update the original post.

I do think this is a good topic to discuss and keep track of because sample sizes are a very good economical way for vapers to try out more juices to help discover what they like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

